# Lovely Morning Surprise



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This morning, I was walking towards the front door to open it and let the breeze in, and as I walked by the girls' room, I was shocked and delighted to see them sharing the tree for the first time!  










It's always been Cleo's cat tree. She doesn't look as delighted as I felt. And Cinderella was on her favorite level. 8O


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

That's alot of progress. WOOHOO.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That's awesome. I can certainly feel your excitement, as my monster cat tree has awoken something in my hissy closet hider, Franny. She has been spending most days on the cat tree in the wide open world for people and animals alike to see her. Right now she's inside of the condo part and Mahlee Meezer is on top of it. Which means they are just inches apart with no hissing. 

So, I get how incredible this is for you. Woo Hoo....break out the champagne for Cleo-rella!


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

I HAVE to get me one of those cat condos...

must must must must!!!

BTW- your girls are exceptionally gorgeous, Marie. 

Oh no! Kittens in bowls of spaghettie I didn't throw in the garbage just yet...

*sigh* 

LOL!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OhMy said:


> BTW- your girls are exceptionally gorgeous, Marie.


Thank you.  



OhMy said:


> Oh no! Kittens in bowls of spaghettie I didn't throw in the garbage just yet...


Okay - you have to get a picture of* that*!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yay, Marie! I'm so glad Cinderella and Cleo are sharing...even if Cleo's a wee bit unhappy about it! They'll start enjoying each other's company in time!  

OhMy, I'm not surprised! I've had lots of cats who loved spagetti sauce! Garlic and onion aren't good for them, but they usually just have a little taste, and I don't think there's enough in that little bit to hurt. If I put my plate down and not into the sink, Blueberry thinks that's an invitation to lick the plate.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

That's a great site to see, Marie!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Very cool! Maybe someday they'll share a platform!!! :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

There's something about cat trees... even unsociable cats will compromise in order to enjoy the view :wink: 

I hope the girls will keep making progress together - maybe they will see the kittens as a reason to start a coalition, who knows?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great that they are getting along in the cat tree!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Progress! yay! :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella didn't care about the cat tree until I opened up the window. That was just too much! You can hear the birds that hang out in that tree all day with the window cracked open, but wide open? I just couldn't keep the windows shut most of the way during the day any longer. We've had a muggy hot spell - yes, even here in San Diego. I double-checked outside and the screens look very secure. 

Cinderella got out last year in my old place through a window screen. I don't ever want that to happen again!


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Cute! I want to get one of those for my cats but all the ones I come across are really pricey!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've gotten really lucky with my cat trees. One came free with Keesha, a kitten I had last year. A friend at work took her because she was kind of mean to Cinderella (but I loved her). I kept the cat tree.  

The other two I got from Craigslist, both less than $50. There are some even better deals right now. STOP ME!!!!!!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

That's awesome! So nice to see them together. The look on Cleo's face in the last picture is priceless!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

nice cat tree, its good that they can share


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute kitties. do you think they may be friends eventually marie?

i love cleo. she has such beautiful black fur


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I understand the fetish to keep looking for something, even though you've found and bought a perfectly good one. I do the same thing. They look great together on the condo though! I hope they keep it up.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

melysion said:


> cute kitties. do you think they may be friends eventually marie?


I don't know. They co-exist. Cinderella has always kept to herself. Cleo is my little shadow - she always has to be in the same room as me, but she pretty much tiptoes around Cinderella. 



melysion said:


> i love cleo. she has such beautiful black fur


Thanks. I wish she would let me pet her more, but we're making progress. She even lets me brush/FURminator her now, a little bit at a time. Baby steps.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

whiteghost said:


> Cute! I want to get one of those for my cats but all the ones I come across are really pricey!


Saw this one today for $40. See? I can't stop looking! 8O


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Saw this one today for $40. See? I can't stop looking! 8O


It's okay, Marie, it's okay - 2 down, 23 to go! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't encourage me!  I have 3!!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Then I guess you can almost apply a new rule in your house: one cat tree per cat!  

I can't wait til we move to a bigger place, so we can get a second tree, and maybe put some corner shelves on the walls for the cats to hang out. As the kittens grow bigger they will appreciate a territory that's widened vertically (since we can't push the walls, hehe). That's what you are doing for your cats too, and I think that's the best way to preserve their space even with the addition of two monkies.


----------



## Bizcat (Sep 1, 2007)

Great! They have learnt to share the same tree. Hope they'll be more willing to share other things as well, like toys


----------

